# One thing that makes a big difference in your outfit



## Jennifer (Jun 16, 2006)

what's that one thing you put on that totally transforms your whole outfit?

for me, i think it'd be a belt. i can't stand the way my body looks without a belt! of course, it has to match. i'm not gonna wear it with my wedding dress.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 16, 2006)

For me, it's shoes. They can make or break an outfit.


----------



## Andi (Jun 16, 2006)

purse or jewelry, especially earrings. IÂ´m not a fan of plain studs or something on me, I need BLING (not too over the top though)


----------



## Maja (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* for me, i think it'd be a belt. i'm not gonna wear it with my wedding dress. LMAO Jen!




Promise you'll post the pics.
For me it's the bag and accessories. I love the fact that you can transform the whole outfit with just a different bag and accessories.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 16, 2006)

jewlery i think. i love antique, kitch, and tacky jewlery.


----------



## mach1grrl (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmmm, hard to choose just one! I love fashion and getting all done up, lol, so most of the time it would be a belt, lately it has been all about the earrings though. And a great purse is a must!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm thinkin' accessories. Jewelry, belts, purses or shoes. Something fun to add to the outfit.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *DiorAddict* Definitely shoes for me, it can transform any outfit! Totally!


----------



## Gleam84 (Jun 16, 2006)

I usually change shoes and a bag to transform my outfit. Especially love to dress up jeans with nice heels.


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 16, 2006)

Shoes!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 16, 2006)

its all about the jewlery!


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't think I could name a single thing -- what's most important to me is how my clothes fit. I don't care what accessories I'm wearing if my pants and shirt fit me properly!





Originally Posted by *Arielle* purse or jewelry, especially earrings. IÂ´m not a fan of plain studs or something on me, I need BLING (not too over the top though) That is funny, I always wear plain studs and just recently bought the first pair of dangly earrings I've owned since high school! lol (See my jewelry haul thread - I bought these earrings because they were only 1.25" instead of the 2+" I saw on similar styles of earrings!) Actually, I wore dangly earrings on my wedding but that is it for several years... But since I have to wear glasses now, I just feel like if I wear big earrings there is too much metal near my face! If I do want to wear some more "bling", I'd usually prefer a nice necklace with my regular earrings! If I could wear contacts, I know I would wear a lot more bigger earrings!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 17, 2006)

i think it's shoes. you can dress your outfit up or dress it down with your choice of shoes.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* For me it's the bag and accessories. I love the fact that you can transform the whole outfit with just a different bag and accessories. Ditto!


----------



## Liz (Jun 17, 2006)

the right bra. lol


----------



## rehnuma (Jun 17, 2006)

bags, shoes and accessories...


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 17, 2006)

I think accessories can make a simple outfit very nice.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm a handbag hoarder...lol, so definately handbags for me


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Liz* the right bra. lol Ditto!


----------



## Andi (Jun 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* I don't think I could name a single thing -- what's most important to me is how my clothes fit. I don't care what accessories I'm wearing if my pants and shirt fit me properly!






That is funny, I always wear plain studs and just recently bought the first pair of dangly earrings I've owned since high school! lol (See my jewelry haul thread - I bought these earrings because they were only 1.25" instead of the 2+" I saw on similar styles of earrings!) Actually, I wore dangly earrings on my wedding but that is it for several years... But since I have to wear glasses now, I just feel like if I wear big earrings there is too much metal near my face! If I do want to wear some more "bling", I'd usually prefer a nice necklace with my regular earrings! If I could wear contacts, I know I would wear a lot more bigger earrings!

I own like 2 pairs of small studs and whenever I have an internship is the only time IÂ´d wear them and I actually really like them then. but for other occasions I like dangling chandeliers and stuff, I love how it makes your face look totally different when you wear new earrings.
oh and I saw the jewelry haul thread, the earrings are beautiful! I totally love the necklace too, in fact I am in love with necklaces. but for some reason I feel rather uncomfortable wearing one, it just doesnÂ´t look right on me. what a bummer! but at least thatÂ´s one less jewelry item I spend money on


----------



## bunni (Jun 17, 2006)

big earings (i usually just wear really tiny ones) and different shoes will change the way i look no matter what i am wearing (dress or pants etc).




I love these smilies.


----------



## bei87 (Jun 17, 2006)

Maybe shoes...maybe bag..I'm not really sure...I think it depends of the mixing of everything...


----------



## monniej (Jun 19, 2006)

it not sure it's the same thing all the time. when an outfit is working you feel it! could be the top one day, could be the shoes the next. maybe even the earrings - who knows. but when it's clickin' you know it!


----------



## Joyeuux (Jun 19, 2006)

Accessories -- especially earrings!


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 19, 2006)

Earrings, too!


----------



## chocobon (Jun 19, 2006)

Jewelry and a nice purse


----------



## Maude (Jun 20, 2006)

Jewelry and shoes. Some of my jewelry is really in, really cheap and the rest is like pearls, gold and diamonds. I love the way it can turn a plain t-shirt all the way around! Cute ballet flats always make look so feminine and dresses up any any outfit.


----------



## junell (Jun 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* its all about the jewlery! Couldn't agree more!!


----------



## devinjhans (Jun 20, 2006)

accessories make a big difference for me. earrings, belt, bracelet, purse can really transform the look of an outfit.


----------



## Mari168 (Jun 20, 2006)

Shoes can definitely kill an outfit. So I would say the number one outfit killer is shoes.

You can have on a killer dress, awesome makeup and jewelry and your shoes are not right and you are doomed! Believe me I have witnessed so many times!

My second choice is jewelry it really adds to an outfit.

Marilyn


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jun 20, 2006)

for me its my handbag.


----------



## audrey (Jun 20, 2006)

Shoes and scarves for me


----------



## WhitneyF (Jun 20, 2006)

Shoes and handbags. More so shoes though.


----------



## lavender (Jun 20, 2006)

I guess I don't have any one thing in particular that makes a difference in my outfit. If I am in the mood, I can feel good wearing crap. At other times, I might be wearing the best stuff from top to bottom and still not feel good about it...so I guess MOOD is the factor for me.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 21, 2006)

shoes..and jewelery. ecspecially necklaces/earrings. i have to have earrings or i don't feel complete.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 22, 2006)

Accessories, they can make jeans, a tee and flip flops look alot better, also shoes are very important but my number one thing is earrings I can't go anywhere without them, I feel naked without them!


----------



## sweetface18 (Jun 22, 2006)

your confidence.

wear the outfit, don't let the outfit wear you.


----------



## ChocolateStar (Jun 25, 2006)

to co-sign with everyone else, I use jewelry,shoes, and purses to transform my outfits into pure fabulousness!


----------



## Cindy0113 (Jun 26, 2006)

That's a great answer Sweet Face. I'm going to go with shoes though. I've gotta have killer shoes.


----------



## Ali M (Jul 2, 2006)

Accsessories. I Love big chunky stand out jewellery

Alixxx


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jul 3, 2006)

Yep definately, especially if you're wearing sandals feel must be done.


----------



## SuperNanna (Jul 3, 2006)

*All accessories can add to a look, but if I have to pick one, I'd say earrings. Earrings can make you look demure, sophisticated or sexy. Also the size and length of them can totally affect how your face looks. So, for me, earrings are #1!*


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 3, 2006)

belt or a neckless


----------



## veron (Jul 3, 2006)

I agree too Liz..the right bra


----------



## leemisa (Jul 4, 2006)

I agree about the belt pulling an outfit together. If it matches (of course!) it takes an outfit from looking like something you put on to looking like an actual planned 'outfit'. I also _cannot_ leave the house w/out my big (but not HUGE) hoop earrings on (or some other pretty earrings) or I feel ugly. I can't wear super small earrings or I feel like I don't look nice.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 4, 2006)

definatley shoes!! i can wear an outfit with my converse and look totally kick back, and then wear my spikey heeled boots with the same outfit and be ready to party!


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Jul 4, 2006)

Accessories, bags + shoes


----------



## Danielle<3 (Jul 4, 2006)

A jacket/shrug, SHOES, and jewlery.


----------



## Jazzything (Jul 5, 2006)

I say you can't underestimate the power of a good bra and underpants. There's nothing worse than sagging or overhanging boobies and visible panty lines or bulges.

Aside from that, attractive, comfortable shoes that you can walk in without looking like Frankenstein or a drag queen are the second most important thing.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 8, 2006)

The fit of the outfit. I'm kind of on the heavy side so whatever I wear has to make me look slimmer. As for things like accersories and shoes and bags, I decide on them after I've picked out clothes that fit me and don't make me any larger


----------

